# Local 3, Westchester-Fairfield Apprenticeship Question



## NYR94 (Jun 8, 2012)

Received the letter that I would be interviewed a week from today for local 3 IBEW westchester-fairfield. Anyone been through this and could let me know how the interviewing process usually works? 

I come from a long line of local 3 family members (grandfather, father, uncle and even aunt) but they are all Local 3 for NYC. Worth mentioning in the interviews?


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

id work it in somehow. Just don't sound like your forcing it in

they will probably ask you something like "why do you want to be an electrician"

My father, grandfather and my monkeys uncle were all ibew electricians in local 3 and it has been a great experience for them. I want to be apart of the best union in the country. (remember, your talking to electricians. Complimenting their craft/union is complimenting them)


----------



## NYR94 (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmy21 said:


> id work it in somehow. Just don't sound like your forcing it in
> 
> they will probably ask you something like "why do you want to be an electrician"
> 
> My father, grandfather and my monkeys uncle were all ibew electricians in local 3 and it has been a great experience for them. I want to be apart of the best union in the country. (remember, your talking to electricians. Complimenting their craft/union is complimenting them)


Thank you, I figured i would mention it sorta like that, anyone have insight on the interview process?


----------

